# Hobie live well sucks!



## Caddy Yakker

I haven't had the thing 6 months and have had numerous problems.
It is difficult to prime, the intake tube seal at the base would not seal properly so I had to cover in marine goop and it just stopped working on the water last time I was out! I checked the wires and they just left the wires exposed where the connect to the swith, no heat shrink or liquid electrical tape! I mean this is in a tank of saltwater and this is their design?!?!
Needless to say these exposed wires were reduced to green dust.
You would think for that kind of money you would get quality.
I guess I should have built my own!


----------



## hsiF deR

I would let them now it sucks and your having problems. For over two bills it ought to catch bait for you.


----------



## bbarton13

they have had numerous problems with the live well, i would add a primer bulb to prime the pump up. also u need the longer intake tube for the pa


----------



## Caddy Yakker

bbarton13 said:


> they have had numerous problems with the live well, i would add a primer bulb to prime the pump up. also u need the longer intake tube for the pa


Yeah added more tube to mine and I'm sure that makes it take even longer to prime. I'm gonna rewire it tonight.


----------



## Bill Braskey

My switch corroded after one year of use (even though I meticulously cleaned after every use). However, it's simple enough to replace ($15 for new switch). 

I also highly recommend adding a priming bulb. Life is much easier using it.


----------



## Brandonshobie

Yes it does! Mine is setting around gathering dust as I type this. It worked good at first and just went down hill battery switch and all.


----------



## Pourman1

Never had any issues with mine , cleaned it thoroughly after each Gulf outing


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Pourman1 said:


> Never had any issues with mine , cleaned it thoroughly after each Gulf outing


Well you are the lucky one! Everyone else I have talked to has had numerous problems. Like I said on mine, where the wires connect to the switch were totally exposed and that is unacceptable!
I feel ripped off. I could have built 2 or 3 for the price of thi POS!


----------



## Bill Braskey

When you end up replacing your switch (and you will), just add a heat shrink tube where the gap exists. That will solve for one part of your problem. I'm not sure if much can be done regarding water intrusion around the switch.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Yeah the entire switch should have been mounted on the exterior


----------



## oxbeast1210

Brandon would u sell me it?? ill redo it lol


----------



## Bill Braskey

Yeah, I'll take it off your hands if Ox doesn't want it. I'm sure I can salvage something from it. :whistling:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave

Squirt on a glop of silicone when it is new or really clean. If it isn't clean it will not help to seal it. Once the wire is corroded the corrosion can travel down inside the insulation and corrode where you will have a really hard time finding it. Know from personal experience and lots of hours looking for shorts (electrical that is).


----------



## surffisher

I never owned one but everyone I spoke to has had problems.. You would think for the price and with hobie putting their name on it that it would be a decent product. 5 gal bait bucket with mr bubbles aerator for me


----------



## Yaksquatch

This is why most build their own live wells. 2-3X as good and cost less than half as much!

Alex


----------



## Bill Braskey

Although a home build could be ideal, most of the ones that I have seen are top-heavy, which is dangerous. Getting a solid, low-profile tank is key, and that is one thing that Hobie has done right. 

As for the shortcomings, a little extra money and ingenuity solves all problems. Then again, Hobie has never been known to be the cheap alternative... although I wish that they would solved their own problems.


----------



## chanman

I have seen so many bad reviews of this product I cant belive they are actually still selling any! Especially at the price they are asking. 

I agree Hobie's tank is a good design but there are alternatives out there, for very cheap, that are almost identical dimensions (note the height as listed below as only 1" taller which wouldn't compromise stability at all). I found mine at PETCO in the dog food bins. This one for example:

dimensions: 12x12x13 
vs
hobie: 20X15x12

Overall price: $20 bucks!!!

Throw in a bildge pump just like hobie uses around another $30-40

I use a Johnson Pump which has a straight down intake and run it through the scupper with a primer bulb upstream of the pump...two pumps and its primed.

And if you want the straps and rod holders they sell those at west marine too... 

With all the plumming ($10), wiring/switches ($25), throw in a battery($25), rod holders ($25), etc. and I still come in about $150 and Hobie is asking way more than that for a product that seems to break very easily. Been running my setup for almost 3 years now and its still keeping as much bait alive as I can fit in the tank (which is more than I can use in a day). I can post a pick if interested but as most have mentioned they have already done their own thing. I will never understand why people will pay twice as much for a product when it can be done better for cheaper. My 2 cents.


----------



## Fisherdad1

Go ahead and post that pic Chanman. Love to see your design.
Fisherdad1


----------



## chanman

Sorry Fisherdad1...I have been sick since Thur. and have been busy so this is the first time I have seen this thread since my reply. I will take some picks when I get off today and post them. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## chanman

Here is my livewell setup:

The pump stays on the kayak but it is very easy to take on and off. I have a well fitted tube that runs through the scupper and sticks out a few inches from the bottom to make sure it is in the water. The tank takes about a minute to put on or take off. The hose with the primer bulb (notice the inline check valve...this keeps the pump primed once water is pumped to this point) screws onto the pump outlet and runs into the tank. The other scupper in the rear acts as the drain. A simple piece of PVC controls the water level in the tank and when ready to drain the PVC is removed and the tank drains empty. The only thing I would change is the location of the drain inside the tank. I would put it off to one side but other than that the tank is simple, effective, and CHEAP!


----------

